# Wax horse sculptures



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow they look so cool!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

That is really unique and neat!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You should email these pictures to the babybel cheese company. They might give you free cheese for a year or something. These are creative!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

nice job


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

waresbear said:


> You should email these pictures to the babybel cheese company. They might give you free cheese for a year or something. These are creative!


Lol, I wish they would! I've been wanting to make more but they each take about 6 or 7 Babybel wrappers to make, and as a broke college student I don't have any money to spend on expensive cheese. XD

It's pretty fun googling Babybel wax sculptures though, there are a lot of really creative things people have made with it!


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the comments! 

Unfortunately, since the sculptures have such thin legs they eventually bend and fall over, so I'm thinking of trying a draft horse next time.


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

I love these!!
How many babybels did you have to eat? :lol:


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Those are amazing! You must've eaten a lot of cheese... xD


----------



## hkfarms (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow, love it  Is there a way to "dry" wax to make the legs a little more rigid?


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Cool!!!


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

If you build a wire armature underneath, that will help support them. Or toothpicks, etc.


----------

